# Mediaeval Romantic Suspense - "Hostage of the Heart"



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Hi everyone

I am starting this author thread under a genre description as I am processing my second novel for the Kindle and thought it a better idea to keep the two novels together.

Out now is Hostage of the Heart (Kindle) It's a rights-reverted dtb.

*Blurb:* England, September 1066: the northern militia has been raised to support the new English king, leaving the Welsh marches dangerously unprotected. Rhodri ap Hywel, prince of the Welsh, sweeps down the valley to reclaim by force stolen lands, taking the Saxon Lady Dena as a battle hostage.

But who is the more barbaric: a man who protects his people by the strength of his cunning and sword-arm, or Dena's kinsfolk who swear fealty to a canon of falsehoods and refuse to pay her ransom? Betrayed as worthless, can she place her trust, and her life, in the hands of a warrior-knight shielding dark secrets of his own? And when the tables are turned, with whom does she stand?

*HOSTAGE OF THE HEART*
Genre: Mediaeval Romance (Romantic Suspense); heat level: sweet
71,000 words / $1.99

HOSTAGE OF THE HEART also includes additional material:

5,000 word excerpt from BENEATH THE SHINING MOUNTAINS by Linda Acaster
Genre: Historical Romance (Romantic Suspense); heat level: sweet
A compelling story of honour among rival warrior societies of the Apsaroke First People before the coming of European settlers, and one woman's determination to wed the man of her dreams.

About the Author:
Linda Acaster is an award-winning author of four novels and 70+ short stories, and lives in the United Kingdom.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Hallo again, Linda
Found your book and downloaded sample. Looks interesting.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda--

welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your books!

We invite you to use a book cover as your avatar and have links to your books and website in your signature. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

We recommend that you bookmark your thread so that you will be able to find it easily to post updates to. Please read the fine print below for more information about bumping your thread.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


The fine print: 
_Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for the info, Moderators.

And thanks, Daphne, for taking an interest.

Linda


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Almost finished! Nicely paced and intriguing.


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Daphne said:


> Almost finished! Nicely paced and intriguing.


Hi Daphne, good of you to say so. Trust you experience that "satisfied" feeling at the end. I'm still working on Beneath The Shining Mountains.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Linda Acaster said:


> Hi Daphne, good of you to say so. Trust you experience that "satisfied" feeling at the end. I'm still working on Beneath The Shining Mountains.


Finished and "satisfied". Will look out for your next book.


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Daphne said:


> Finished and "satisfied". Will look out for your next book.


Hey, Daphne! Great stuff. Can I ask you to post a review on Amazon (and/or anywhere else you'd like to) to give the title a bit of a boost? I'm not looking for anything fantastic, just honesty.

Btw, did you come across any formatting problems? I had it professionally converted to PRC to upload to Kindle, after Amazon's DTP chewed both the Word file and the Html file I tried. It looks fine on Kindle for PC, but I realise that the e-reader sees it slightly differently.

I'll let you know when I've got the cover sorted and Beneath The Shining Mountains is up. Regards


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Hi Linda  - I thought a bit before I replied because I have to make a confession: I've never reviewed a book. I sample, I buy, I read, I comment, I discuss and I recommend; but I am not one of nature's reviewers. I know how important reviews are to writers and how eagerly we all wait for them and I've seen comments wondering why, when books attract plenty of readers, the author is still awaiting a review. I suppose the answer is that some of us simply do not analyse and express what it is in a book that we enjoy, or are simply diffident about our opinions and unlikely to enshrine them in print - or even just bounce on to the next book without a backward glance. On the other hand, some people are prolific reviewers, whilst others review occasionally when an individual book makes a dramatic impression on them. I'm not even sure that it follows that all writers are natural reviewers.
I do hope you don't feel that I've let you down, as I very much enjoyed your book. I can at least reassure you that your book is perfectly presented on kindle, no formatting problems at all. I look forward to Beneath the Shining Mountain.


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

That's fine, and I quite understand. Heck, I don't want you to feel pressured, it'll take the shine off the book. 

Glad to hear the file formatted okay; a great relief. A friend who recently bought a Sony ereader bought her first ebook, from a big name UK publisher of a big name author, so not cheap. She showed me. It's unreadable. The formatting is all over the place, sections centred, font changes, you name it. She attempted to contact the vendor (the biggest bookshop chain in the UK) - ignored. Same with the publisher. How embarrassing for the author. Doing it myself I didn't want to inadvertantly fall foul.

I'm still struggling with cover pics for Beneath The Shining Mountains, so I'd better get back to it. Thanks for replying.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

I put up a post in book corner. Doesn't quite deserve to be called a review, more an "I enjoyed". I may do others on books I enjoy. I'm reading Three Men on the Bummel now. Have a good day.


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Daphne said:


> I put up a post in book corner. Doesn't quite deserve to be called a review, more an "I enjoyed". I may do others on books I enjoy. I'm reading Three Men on the Bummel now. Have a good day.


Thanks for that. Hey, just been over to BCorner. Daphne, if that's not a review, what is it?? LOL! Thanks very much indeed.


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

NEWS!!

I've signed a contract for Hostage of the Heart with Audiolark for audio download rights, and I'm very pleased indeed. It should be out in autumn.

Linda


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Been busy with interviews - http://litandlaundry.blogspot.com/ 20 July
and guest blogging today - http://www.icysnowblackstone.com/ where I'm talking about how a Native American honour bonnet cut out of newspaper led to Mediaeval Wales and the resurrecting of a Celtic water goddess in Yorkshire. What disparate strands one weaves!


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

Congratulations, Linda!  Wonderful news!

Karen


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Whooooo! Many thanks to David Wisehart who has uploaded an interview with me today on his kindle-author.blogpot http://kindle-author.blogspot.com/2010/08/kindle-author-interview-linda-acaster.html

I thoroughly enjoyed myself, and Google Alerts tells me it has already been syndicated. Way to go, David. Thanks for having me across.


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Yes, okay, I'm bumping this, but I haven't for... gosh, since August...

I've just had a great review and interview at Must Mutter http://stuartaken.blogspot.com/2010/10/review-of-hostage-of-heart-by-linda.html  and after a slow start sales aren't bad either.

Must do more!!

Linda


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Getting my act together and looking after ALL of my creations.

Hostage of the Heart is a sweet historical romantic suspense set on the English/Welsh borders in 1066. Blighted by lies and used as a pawn by her own kin, when the Lady Dena finds strength to maintain her voice, who is she to trust? Certainly not the gilded lilies of a captured court. Mildthryth, with her rawhide potion bag and its faded runic lettering, seems to know more than she should for her station, so who is whispering in her ear?

Hostage of the Heart also available in the UK.


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

_Hostage of the Heart_ is selling on the back of my other HistRom - I'm not complaining! There will be an audio version out soon, as I'm listening to the proof now. It's an interesting experience.

If you like your HistRoms sweet, with plenty of story and intrigue, this could be for you.

Happy reading.


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Today Audiolark.com launches my Mediaeval Romantic Suspense "Hostage of the Heart" as a DRM-free mp3 download, so it can be played on a variety of devices, or saved to CD for that car journey. And you can play it with the kids listening, as the romance is 'sweet' even as the suspense is full of intrigue.

It is also a full length novel, one of the last from Audiolark for the time being I think, so you can enjoy 8 hours playtime for $9.99 - *discounted for launch week to $3.49*. Get it while you can!

http://www.audiolark.com/books/hostage-of-the-heart/ 

Blurb: 
1066, on the eve of momentous battles that will change British history, there are lesser wars being waged. On the English/Welsh borders young Lady Dena is taken as a battle hostage by the marauding Welsh eager to reclaim lost lands. But nothing is as the minstrels sing. Who is she to trust? Certainly not her own kin who refuse to pay her ransom. The brooding warrior-knight Rhodri ap Hywel? What's his secret? Is he a Welsh prince?


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Today is the last day of the Audiolark mp3 download of _Hostage of the Heart_ discounted to $3.49. Tomorrow it rises to $9.99.

What better way of relaxing in traffic than to listen to a novel full of romance and intrigue? Act now if you are going to!

http://www.audiolark.com/books/hostage-of-the-heart/

Or give the ebook a try for $2.99


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

*Hostage of the Heart* - a sweet mediaeval romance set on the English-Welsh borders in the fateful year of 1066.

Who can Dena trust when the kingdom is being torn apart by bloody conflict?


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

_Hostage of the Heart_ - what are Wybert and Mildthryth doing in the brewing house, and why would they send Dena on such a dangerous mission? Can she trust her own kin?


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

IT's a great era for a romance.


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Totally agree, though any era in a state of flux is fertile territory. The 1066 invasion (double invasion) year sticks in the mind, though, at least across here. More than the War of the Roses (the Houses of Yorkshire and Lancashire), or the Hundred Years War, which I'll be honest I know next to nothing about (dreadful confession!) Not sure how 1066 translates to American tastes.


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Giving this sweet Mediaeval romp an airing. It's available as an ebook @ $2.99 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003MNH4BA and as an 8 hour mp3 download for $9.99 http://www.audiolark.com/books/hostage-of-the-heart/

Here's part of a 4* review:
_...This story is definitely a romance, but is a very sweet one without all of the overtures and exaggerations of emotion and physical attraction you find in the typical run of the mill romance novels. The hero and heroine come off as real people, and both of them nestle their way into your heart. Some of the secondary characters are interesting as well, and by the end of the book I was surprised at the revelation that was made..._

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Here's a review for _Hostage of the Heart_

"Wars are fought on many fronts. Dena's peaceful existence is shattered when marauding Welshmen arrive to reclaim their stolen domains. But the distant struggle for the English crown spreads to the border lands and Dena's captor Rhodri is himself taken hostage. Dena must now fight for her love in the unfamiliar world of the court, facing intrigue, spite, jealousy and treachery. Linda Acaster has written a cracking romance set in a cataclysmic period of English history." - Madeleine McDonald, author of 'Enchantment in Morocco'.

If you like your Romances "sweet" rather than "sweaty" this could be for you!


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Take a young Saxon woman, naive due to her cushioned life, and thrust her into the warring borderlands of mediaeval Wales.
Take a young man made cynical and distrustful by experience.
Set them on a trek through misty glades where they learn to melt at the other's touch.
Bring that war to the threshold of their blossoming love.
Make them choose.

Kindle USA http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003MNH4BA
Kindle UK http://amazon.co.uk/dp/B003MNH4BA


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Since _Hostage of the Heart_ came out as an mp3 download from Audiolark [ http://www.audiolark.com/books/hostage-of-the-heart/  ] there has been a small flurry of downloads for the ebook. So I'd like to thank all my readers, especially those who bought both the mp3 *and* and ebook. Good on yer!


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Off for a break and want to relax with a sweet historical romance? Look no further - _Hostage of the Heart_.


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Read an excerpt from _Hostage of the Heart_ at http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B003MNH4BA

Review: "..Dena is a sympathetic, active, compassionate heroine and Rhodri is a felling, idealistic, striving hero. Each is well suited to the other and I followed their many trials with total attention..."


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Praise for _Hostage of the Heart_:

"...the secondary characters are interesting as well, and by the end of the book I was surprised at the revelation that was made (I'm usually able to weed those out while I read). All in all, I would recommend this book to anyone who enjoys European history, a heartwarming romance and a good dose of intrigue..." Amazon review


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

_Hostage of the Heart_ - Mediaeval sweet romance

Brought to the Welsh Marches to make a good marriage, kinship and fealty are forgotten when the Lady Dena is taken as a battle hostage. Had she been sent on her errand of mercy as bait?


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

This novel came out of a lot of book research, won a prize and was accepted for publication..._then_ I went to Wales to do some field-walking research into the layout of Iron Age hillforts. A bit backwards way on, I'm sure you'll agree, but at the time it couldn't be avoided. But it is such a good feeling when you realise you've got it right.


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

I've updated the cover - the font to be precise - and already seen a bit of a jump in sales, which is satisfying. Still on the lookout for a better pair of lovers, but this is a sweet romantic suspense, not erotica, so I'll hang on to them for the time being.

​


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Here's part of a 4* review:
"...This story is definitely a romance, but is a very sweet one without all of the overtures and exaggerations of emotion and physical attraction you find in the typical run of the mill romance novels. The hero and heroine come off as real people, and both of them nestle their way into your heart..."


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

When she gives Rhodri ap Hywell her heart, the young Lady Dena believes naively that it will be secure forever. But one decision, one uttered phrase...


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

The steward Wybert is older, stronger, patient. He is solicitous towards the young Lady Dena, making her laugh, explaining the workings of the household.

So why is he in the brewing house with the sharp-tongued wise-woman when the Welsh are burning the valley?


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Response from a satisfied customer (don't you just love 'em):

"._..a sweet romance and a gripping historical tale combined, set in the Welsh borderlands and Anglo-Saxon Northern England in medieval Britain. If you are looking for romance and adventure this is a good story to lose yourself in._"


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

An excerpt from the sweet romantic suspense,_Hostage of the Heart_:

The tables have turned: the Lady Dena is free to walk while the Welsh nobleman, Rhodri, is the battle hostage. But where has he been taken?

The area before the hall's main doors was as tightly packed with people as before. The heavy gates built into the stone defence wall lay wide open, the narrow harvested fields beyond beckoning better grazing than ever could be scratched within the enclosure, but the people were so afraid for their safety that hardly any had taken advantage of it. It was madness to think Gwylan might even consider attacking such a stronghold.
Dena mingled with the people, seeking faces she knew among the crowd. Everyone seemed to be a stranger. Regardless, she asked for Wybert among them, but few knew the name. None knew where Edwulf's people sat. It was a discouraging task, but she was determined to find someone who knew where Wybert could be found, even if it took her all day.
'Is it me you are searching for?'
Dena turned at the familiar voice, and found herself looking into the wild eyes of Mildthryth. She stepped back with a start, her mind filling with images of the brewing-house where she'd last seen the old woman pounding the poisonous herbs to be added to the ale barrels. Mildthryth had known the plan. Mildthryth had advised Wybert to send her to the north tun, knowing what would happen.
'Is it me you are searching for?'
Dena remembered herself and stood straight-backed and aloof. The old woman was of no standing and she should not feel intimidated by her presence, no matter what rumours surrounded her.
'No.' 
Mildthryth seemed disappointed. 
 'I need to see Wybert. Do you know where he can be found?'
Mildthryth shook her head, as an indulgent nurse might to a wilful child.
'You do not wish to see Wybert. What use would it serve?'
'I must speak to him. Do you know where he is?'
'No,' she answered at last. 'But I know where he is not.'
Hardly able to believe that the old woman should choose such a time to play with riddles, Dena looked at her in bewilderment. Mildthryth cocked her head to one side in a strangely tantalising manner and grinned widely to show the remnants of her dark and broken teeth.
Dena forced down her rising irritation. 'I have no mind for these games. Where is he not?'
'He is not with the Welshman.'
'Rhodri?' His name slipped between Dena's lips like a breath of night air. 'Do you know where he's being held?'
Mildthryth nodded. 'I can take you, but I cannot gain you entrance. Only you can do that, if you care to. I have my bag.'
She pointed to a battered rawhide case at her feet. The yellow paint on its surface had almost faded, as had the runic lettering round the base. It was said to have been bestowed on her by her dying grandmother, and contained all manner of charms to ward off illness, as well as jars and bottles of medicinal potions for man and beast alike. Dena paled as the inference became apparent.
'Have you seen him?'
Mildthryth shook her head and bent to pick up the bag. 'No, but I heard him. All night I heard him.' 
Dena shuddered and closed her eyes, catching her hands together before her breast. 'Most merciful God-'
'Prayers be no use,' scolded Mildthryth. 'Come.'

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Isn't it lovely when a reader sends you a direct response...

"...I really, really enjoyed the story. It was obviously well-researched and would be defined as a "page-turner" by anyone's standards. I loved those Welch [sic] names..."

A happy New Year, indeed.


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

"...a cracking romance set in a cataclysmic period of English history..."


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

_"...Rhodri, a fighting man as much as he is a lover, will find a place in the hearts of women readers with his strength, recklessness, courage and sheer male magnetism. Those who enjoy historical romance will find this book easy to pick up and difficult to put down..."_


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Who should Dena trust when no one speaks the truth?

Her own heart.


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

The sweet taste of a Mediaeval Romance set in the wild Welsh landscape.


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

A sweet special for Valentine's Day. Forget the flowers. Curl up with an adventure of Mediaeval Romance. Wine optional, but preferred.


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Thanks to all those who purchased this sweet historical for a romantic read last week.


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

What dark secrets does Rhodri ap Hywell hold close that makes him shun the Welsh royal courts?


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

A Mediaeval romantic suspense of fair maids and dark knights whisks you back to the English/Welsh borderlands of 1066 when a man's word was his bond - and "truth" was a commodity to be bartered.

It's Read An Ebook Week! Until 10th March this ebook can be bought for your Kindle, or any other ereader, for 50% off. What can be better?
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/14120


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Just picked up on an Amazon review for _Hostage of the Heart_... "Overall I liked this story. Sweet, headstrong heroine and a good guy hero. But there were several things that annoyed me...." and the reviewer goes on to explain. Oh dear. And then I glanced up at the stars - it was given three stars, so despite the annoyances the story got a good thumbs up.

This, I think, is as much about reader expectation as what the story is designed to deliver. However, an interesting point was raised that has been raised before... "I am really curious as to Rhodri's very interesting past!" Perhaps I need to write that prequel.

Anyway, JanT, if you're reading, thanks very much.


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Here's an excerpt. Due to a misunderstanding, or possibly a misdirection, the young Lady Dena has fallen into the hands of an encroaching band of Welshmen:

    There was movement in the doorway which gained everyone’s attention, and the clustered men parted once more to let someone pass. It was another nobleman, far older than the one who spoke her tongue, with a thick, forked beard which hid most of his face. Dena was surprised how much he resembled her uncle, dressed as he was in the same type of thickened leather jerkin, ringed and studded for protection, that Edwulf had taken with him to York. He was of the same build, too, squat and powerful; much more a brother figure than her own father had been. As she watched the two men speak — about herself, if the gestures were any indication — it became apparent who was subordinate. Were she to address herself to either, it must be to the elder man.
    ‘I am the Lady Dena from the household of Thegn Edwulf, and demand that this oaf release me at once.’
    Her icy tone had the desired effect, and both men turned wide-eyed towards her; but having gained their undivided attention, Dena was at a sudden loss as to what to do next, and rising fright made perspiration stand cold on her skin. Remembering her precarious position, she stiffened her jaw and tilted back her head.
    ‘I was told the Welsh were rabble, but even I did not expect them to show such fear before a Saxon lady.’


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

A sweet historical romance, just in time to read with your Easter egg! Hope everyone has a good time this weekend.


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

_Hostage of the Heart_ is being featured on Historical Fiction Excerpts at the moment. Do drop by and read an excerpt. It'll keep your mind off the last of those Easter eggs.

http://historicalfictionexcerpts.blogspot.co.uk/2012/04/hostage-of-heart-by-linda-acaster.html


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

_Hostage of the Heart_ is now available on audible.com and audible.co.uk
http://www.audible.com/pd/B007FUCEJS $17.49 or $7.49 if a member, and £13.39/£3.99 in the UK.

A whole new world I shall have to investigate, especially as there is talk of a royalty.


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

A mediaeval adventure with a gentle romance.


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

In the face of lies and deceit, can a heart remain true?

_Hostage of the Heart_


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Here's an interesting aspect from a review:

"...We've had so many stories about the Normans' treatment of the Saxons but very few about the Saxons' treatment of the Welsh or any other of the peoples inhabiting England in the 11th century. It's a view not seen very often and this is an entertaining story pointing that out..."

Which is why I wrote it.


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

If you prefer your Romances sweet... _Hostage of the Heart_ could be for you.


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

An excerpt from early in the novel:

  He made the slightest of movements, but enough to convince her of his intentions. Her chest heaving with fear and anger, she turned her head and glared at him.
  ‘Do so, and I’ll scratch out your eyes!’
  He faltered, a temple braid tracing an arc on her cheek. A smile crept across his face, one of genuine pleasure rather than of teasing, and his dark eyes searched her face for… for what, Dena didn’t know.
  ‘My cowering maid has a fire in her belly. Envied will be the man who beds you,’ he tweaked an eyebrow. ‘Perhaps it will be me.’
  She filled her lungs ready to curse him to Hell, her colour rising with her fury, but her tongue was stayed by the curious silence of their surroundings. She inclined her head to look beneath his mailed arm, and to her distaste found every Welshman intent on the proceedings. She groaned her shame, wishing the ground would open up and swallow her. Rhodri played to his audience, bantering with them in his own tongue and gaining uproarious laughter.
  ‘What did you say to them?’ Dena demanded almost beneath her breath.
  ‘That the lady does not appreciate my advances — more or less.’ But she could see by the sparkle in his eye and the gestures of his men that the truth of it was far more than less.


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

A sweet mediaeval romance set on the English/Welsh borders in 1066.

When Dena's uncle takes most of the fighting-age men to support the new king in York, Rhodri ap Hywel rides down the valley to reclaim by force lands stolen from his family. By a cruel twist of fate Dena finds herself taken as a battle hostage. But her kin refuse to pay her ransom. Could it be that her capture was no accident?


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

From a review:

"...This story is definitely a romance, but is a very sweet one without all of the overtures and exaggerations of emotion and physical attraction you find in the typical run of the mill romance novels. The hero and heroine come off as real people, and both of them nestle their way into your heart..."


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

_Hostage of the Heart_ has a new cover from our Karri Klawiter http://artbykarri.com/ My effort you can see in the signature line. It won't be there long!

If you are looking for a sweet Mediaeval romantic suspense set on the English-Welsh borders in 1066....

​


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

A review excerpt:

"...Surrounded by lies and the politics of the age, Dena is forced to grow up very quickly as she suffers kidnap, betrayal, the blackening of her name, the threat of rape and death..."


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

A sweet romance where nothing is as it seems for the young heroine who must tread a careful path between her sense of integrity and her loved one's life.


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

If your heart is true should you be swayed by politics? It's the dilemma faced by Dena, lady by birth but used to working with the straight-talking common people.


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Intrigue in a sweet Medieval romance? Here's your baby - *Hostage of the Heart*.

Set on the Welsh borderlands in 1066, the young Lady Dena is being groomed for a good marriage so as to lift her uncle in the eyes of the new Saxon king. But the land is in tumult. With Norman Duke William seething on the southern shores and Harald Hardraada leading his host to battle from Norway, no one is looking west to the Welsh, determined to recover by force lands that were stolen by treachery.

When Dena is taken prisoner it is treachery she witnesses firsthand as her kin refuse to pay her ransom. Dare she place her trust in a dark knight shielding secrets of his own?


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Deceit, treachery and adventure on the mediaeval English/Welsh borders.
Who could not be swayed?


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

A sweet mediaeval romance for the sweet at heart.


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Love, loss and treachery in mediaeval England. Raise the dragon standard of Wales!


----------

